# Handpoked tattoo



## QueerCoyote

Picked up some 5rl tattoo needles and ink and gave and got my first tattoo, stick n poke style. It's not finished yet, there will be some pointillism trees in the background to come.


----------



## drea99

that looks awesome! great detail on the fire logs.


----------



## Tude

Have to say that is one of the nicer stick n pokes I've seen - straight clean lines ... nice


----------



## QueerCoyote

Tude said:


> Have to say that is one of the nicer stick n pokes I've seen - straight clean lines ... nice



I was really pumped to start hand poking (instead of buying a machine) and wasn't expecting to need to go over it as much as I did. Now that I've poked I kind of want the speed/line cleanness of the machine.


----------



## tacology

That looks awesome!
I myself was looking to do the same. Just need to get the needles


----------



## Tastebitterfruit

Do you guys know anyone on the road who does tattoos? like I wanna get one but I don't want it to be total trash and I'm trying to avoid hep c. I can't afford to go to a tattoo shop or treat hep c


----------



## Deleted member 125

thats one of the best stick n pokes ive seen. kudos to you dude.


----------



## QueerCoyote

Tastebitterfruit said:


> Do you guys know anyone on the road who does tattoos? like I wanna get one but I don't want it to be total trash and I'm trying to avoid hep c. I can't afford to go to a tattoo shop or treat hep c



I would ask around local garage sale / craigslist facebook groups, a lot of people tattoo as a hobby out of their home. It's likely not to be on par with a shop artist doing it 24/7, but you can ask them about their normal sterile practices and see their portfolio beforehand. Still cost money, but it will be cheaper.


----------



## QueerCoyote

drea99 said:


> that looks awesome! great detail on the fire logs.





tacology said:


> That looks awesome!
> I myself was looking to do the same. Just need to get the needles





cantcureherpes said:


> thats one of the best stick n pokes ive seen. kudos to you dude.



Thank's y'all!


----------



## Deleted member 125

Tastebitterfruit said:


> Do you guys know anyone on the road who does tattoos? like I wanna get one but I don't want it to be total trash and I'm trying to avoid hep c. I can't afford to go to a tattoo shop or treat hep c



plenty of people do tattoos while traveling. would i get tattooed by them? no. having worked in tattoo shops and knowing what goes into keeping the practice streile (one of my main tasks) its not just using a different needle everytime. most people who tattoo on the road dont use disposable tubes, by doing so they are putting everyone at risk that they tattoo because while traveling its very unlikely that they have access to a ultrasonic machine or a autoclave. if they are using disposable tubes i still wouldnt get tattooed by a stranger on the road period. but its good they at least understand that much.

anyone can go online and buy a tattoo machine and a cheap set of ink colors for around 100 bucks or so. but actually learning how to tattoo properly takes a hell of a long time, and a shit load of practice. i have a few apprentice tattoos that i got because i worked with the person who was being apprenticed and trusted her master to not let her fuck me up too bad. everyone has to start somewhere and i went into that knowing ide have not the best tattoos from this person. i have alot of tattoos, a few are meh, but for the most part i have really well done tattoos, granted alot of them are just stupid tattoos, but they are technically done well.

if you care about having a well done professional tattoo, do yer homework. but if you just want tattoos or dont care what they look like feel free to let anyone with a machine tattoo you. i started getting tattooed before i was 18 and have since had all but 1 of my crummy stick and pokes covered up, not that i regret them, but like most people i wanted to have visable tattoos so i started getting them on my arms and having grown older i stopped wanting to have shit all over my arms done mostly by people i dont talk to anymore. its kind of a bummed looking at yer arms everyday thinking "damn i hate this tattoo alot because so and so did it and they are a piece of shit". but again if you dont care, feel free to do whatever you want. but my advice would be goto a professional.


----------



## QueerCoyote

Here's an update on today's progress:


----------



## WieselFlink

Woow, yoi did really well


----------



## Deleted member 125

QueerCoyote said:


> Here's an update on today's progress:
> View attachment 33551



again high fives dude the shading on that is pretty impressive for a stick n poke.


----------



## warlo

holy crap, thats beautiful, cant believe its your first!


----------



## Kal

Awesome tat


----------



## queer

Whoa, that looks awesome! The shading on the trees is super sick.


----------



## xpolx

Awesomeness


----------



## QueerCoyote

Started a second tat, same foot. 

Currently planning on what I want to start doing with my left arm and one area on my leg, as well as the top of both feet. Man, I've never been bothered by being so tiny before, I don't have enough skin and a good portion of it I've already mentally dedicated to Pony Reinhardt and Noel'le Longhaul. 

Handpoking feels ritualistic, especially since I'm depicting content that has spiritual and life relevance to myself. It also takes a long ass time, and your mind really quiets down as you go. 

Sketch:




Ink so far:


----------



## dirty andy

Fucking right ! Super impressed , that's awesome !


----------



## QueerCoyote

Linework finished, shading starts tomorrow!


----------



## QueerCoyote

@Hillbilly Castro dropped by after jambo, I'm tatting him up! Here's like 50% of the linework for a pistol.


----------



## todd

very nice


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

This is amazing work! Inspirational.


----------



## shabti

I've never seen lines or shading that dope stick and poke style. Massive kudos dude. Rating epic.


----------



## QueerCoyote

@HillBilly


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Hell yeah, was an awesome first tat!


----------



## xpolx

thats ace


----------



## SpoonLady

Better than most, for sure. *Good job. *


----------



## QueerCoyote

Here's my latest stuff!

An alien, a mushroom (waiting on the red and white ink to come in), and on my own arm, San's mask from Princess Mononoke (about 15% done - will be fully shaded with foliage surrounding it.)


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

Man, that is crazy good. I've done pick n' pokes on myself and others which I would never recommend lol but, rules are made to be broken obviously. I can just picture bob ross saying "ok, were just gonna put a happy little pine tree riiight here...and a little scum fuck shitting under the happy tree...gonna mix some sugar pea green in with the brown yea, there we go."


----------



## tacopirate

^^haha. Nice work, though. I did some in the joint that didn't turn out that well at all. Kudos


----------



## xpolx

like seriously wish i could get you to tattoo me but the atlantic kinda fuks it at the mo hehe


----------



## kecleon

So fucking impressive mate.


----------



## Billy Cougar White

wow! thats better work then I have seen come out of some tattoo shops!


----------



## QueerCoyote

Kuchi Kopi said:


> Man, that is crazy good. I've done pick n' pokes on myself and others which I would never recommend lol but, rules are made to be broken obviously. I can just picture bob ross saying "ok, were just gonna put a happy little pine tree riiight here...and a little scum fuck shitting under the happy tree...gonna mix some sugar pea green in with the brown yea, there we go."



Haha, dude totally. I was only sober doing some of these and freehanded most of them. It's very liberating doing that with something permanent. I'm thinking of purchasing a machine because handpoke is so slow, but it gives you such a connection to the art and the person/canvas.


----------



## QueerCoyote

tacopirate said:


> ^^haha. Nice work, though. I did some in the joint that didn't turn out that well at all. Kudos


Thanks yo!



xpolx said:


> like seriously wish i could get you to tattoo me but the atlantic kinda fuks it at the mo hehe



I might be out west in August maybe I'll catch ya and tat you up!



charmander said:


> So fucking impressive mate.


Nice username!



Billy Cougar White said:


> wow! thats better work then I have seen come out of some tattoo shops!


I wish I could apprentice at a shop! No one wants to teach a hobbyist self-taught artist.


----------



## ChezaRose

holy shit dude. I'm all looking at my little flowers on my hand like why cant i be this good haha


----------



## QueerCoyote

New work in progress tats:

Last photo is me with ear tats done by the lovely lad I'm doing the ladybug for. The circle just below this text is going to be a sun, with a moon on the other side to balance.


----------

